# Cigars That Pair Well With Coffee



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

What do you folks smoke with your coffee? 

I like the Rocky Patel Edge corojo and the RP Olde World Reserve corojo, I think mainly because they don't overpower the brew.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I find coffee enhances most smokes....:2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i heard Flor de Cano Coronas with coffee are excellent, but personally i like ERdM Pan Larga or Elegantes...


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

RP Connecticut.
actually it seems most connecticut wrapper smokes seem to go well with a cup o' joe


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

Over the last few months, I won't have a cigar without a cup of coffee or an espresso. I feel the coffee compliments the cigar, and actually the cigar compliments the coffee even more. I've been going through my stash seeing which pairs better and I think so far, the Montecristo White is the best pairing. I have a lot more experimenting to do though!!


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree that coffee makes almost any cigar better... and cigars make the coffee better. It's nice when life works out like that.

I seem to gravitate towards anything that has a strong leather or earthy flavor with my coffee. In general, most corojo or maduro wrappers pair well. Anything with too much pepper or spice seems to clash and I'll save those for some other time when I'm not having coffee (which is rare!)

The strength of the coffee influences the pairing a bit. Nothing scientific... mostly random luck! Some of my favorites with coffee (which may be totally different than what I mentioned above!) --

AVO Domaine
CAO Brazilia
Chateau Real by DE
Gurkha Ancient Warrior, Fuerte, Symphony
Macanudo Maduro
Montecristo Media Noche
Nat Sherman Metropolitan Maduro
RP Edge Maduro, OWR Corojo, REO, Vibe


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

beamish said:


> I find coffee enhances most smokes....:2


I agree with this...


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

bilkay said:


> What do you folks smoke with your coffee?
> 
> I like the Rocky Patel Edge corojo and the RP Olde World Reserve corojo, I think mainly because they don't overpower the brew.


.
*I would add to the comment on how do you drink your coffee while smoking your cigar? Black, sugar only, milk, cream? What types of coffee do you prefer? Humm, it makes me think of the time I went to Miami and had a cup of cuban coffee. Wow, now that will knock your socks off...
* :mn


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I smoke most of my cigars with coffee actually espresso but usually not straight but lattes and cappuccino. Especially with Nicaraguan puros it brings out the coffee/coca notes. 

Having your own espresso machine is a good investment if your a coffee lover you dont have to break the bank either I know target sells a combo machine that has a drip coffee maker and an espresso machine side by side for under $100, unless your REALLY into espresso you can get a good machine for under $200. Just make sure it is a pump machine not steam driven or else you wont get any creme and it makes a BIG difference. If you ever get a cup of espresso with no creme. BLAH u

If your a Starbucks freak you can buy their machine for a little over $200 (not the one they use that one costs 2 grand but the one they sell) its a nice machine. If you also buy their coffee you wont notice the difference. Although I would buy different coffee they over roast their espresso beans in my opinion. I buy a brand that you can get from cost plus world market or trader joes that is made in Italy its organic and is wonderful no burned taste like Starbucks. sorry for going off their.


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

Taboo Sumatra

If you drink your coffee black, the sweetness of the Sumatra wrapper makes the perfect pairing.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

zemekone said:


> i heard Flor de Cano Coronas with coffee are excellent, but personally i like ERdM Pan Larga or Elegantes...


Where did you hear this non-sense? 

Actually I'm doing that right now!


----------



## mnelson (May 19, 2008)

The Java by RP and DE is a nice smoke for the morning. Even though it is flavored it is constructed very well, and has a great aroma. 

If you can get past the notion of smoking a flavored stick, you may enjoy this one!


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

Ones that are lighted go best with coffee.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

beamish said:


> I find coffee enhances most smokes....:2


:tpd:


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

To me every cigar goes well with almost every kind of coffee. At least everyone I've smoked.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Addiction said:


> To me every cigar goes well with almost every kind of coffee. At least everyone I've smoked.


:tpd: again


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i heard Flor de Cano Coronas with coffee are excellent, but personally i like ERdM Pan Larga or Elegantes...


The LFdC, yes. The Pan Largas is, imho, overpowered by coffee (unless it's a very bright Latin American coffee). My drink of choice with a PL is a mimosa (thanks Hollywood).

As for what else I prefer with coffee ... just about anything. I drink iced Americanos with a cigar almost every day.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

I invested in a home espresso machine and lately have been making vanilla lattes. Not too much vanilla, just enough to make it smooth. In fact, I think I'm going to enjoy one right now. See you fellas later.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Any of the Padron '64/'26 lines go quite well with coffee to me.


In my humble opinion, I like cigars with bold flavor profiles with my coffee, so I stick to Padron, LFD, or Pepin blends.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I usually prefer milder smokes with my weekend breakfast coffee:
5 Vegas Gold
Perdomo Signature Collection
Peterson Gran Reserva (discontinued)
Felipe Dominicana


----------



## Mullet (Oct 22, 2007)

cigars and coffee were made for one another. I like the LFD Ligero with a cup of coffee, but I also enjoy much milder sticks with coffee as well.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> I usually prefer milder smokes with my weekend breakfast coffee:
> 5 Vegas Gold
> Perdomo Signature Collection
> Peterson Gran Reserva (discontinued)
> Felipe Dominicana


I won a box of 5 Vegas Golds on C-bid last week and i must say, they are pretty darn good. Mild but tasty.


----------

